# did-it-myself 2-day 50 miler



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

in preparation for the Old Dominion endurance ride in June, i needed to get some serious training miles in, seeing as there are no 'real' rides in my area right now.

the weather gods smiled upon me and i got 2 days of not-rain!! :lol:

first day i did 28.33 miles around Blue Marsh Lake, where the footing is lovely and you can really move out. the weather couldn't have been better, a lovely 78 and sunny with a light breeze.













































today i rode 22.56 miles at Birdsboro, land of climbs and rocks and twisty paths. weather wasn't quite as nice, and no company riding with me, but i didn't get rained on, so considered it good.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

looks like so much fun. How I wish I was with you there!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW!!! My thoughts are: In both places my horse would definitely trip and id go head first into a tree. Also, you must be a fantastic rider to be cantering and filming on the 2nd trip! The camera is steady and your on a narrow trail- good work. Lastly, it looks so beautiful there!! Congrats on the training for your upcoming ride in June, keep at it.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

you take the best pictures and video. i swear i don't know how you do it.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice

Wish I could do an endurance ride.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oghhhhh,I'm soooo jealous! Beautiful place to ride. The trails look excellent and the footing! Did you have to wear boots for the ride?

Lucky you. I was planning on going to my first on this coming weekend..it's only 10 miles but figured it would help get the feel of it and since its raining I can't get any real good training in. Oregon rains soooo much it's ridiculous! It turns out to be beautiful and sunny and then the next week the stable yards are flooded O.O

Great job! Looks like you had a lot of fun. Did your friend go with you?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

what a gorgeous place to ride! Love the pictures!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

i had company on the first day, but not the second.

i don't know that my riding skills have much to do with my videoing ability, i am just spoiled by the wonderful mare i ride!


was supposed to get out and ride tomorrow, but it's been raining here all week and today it monsooned, so i can only imagine the depth of the mud. will get out saturday instead, hopefully with some friends.


and equus717, there are endurance rides all around the country. i am sure if you and your horse trained for it, you could do one too!


----------

